# Samsung LN40B500 service mode questions



## chrisr84 (Jan 18, 2007)

so i know that you press mute 1 8 2 power. i also am able to change the model number to 550 a model which allows the use of the usb for videos and pix ect... the usb still doesnt work. other people were successful in this. please help.


----------

